
National Security Archive's complete index of NSA internal Cryptolog periodical - pentestercrab
https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-book/cyber-vault/2018-12-04/cyber-brief-cryptolog
======
londons_explore
With major redaction in the content that's nearly 50 years old!

I can't believe there is much government secret stuff from 50 years ago that
it's still in the public interest to keep secret today.

~~~
ianai
The Cold War never ended. Nor has much else. Further, the importance of
cryptology has only intensified - greatly.

~~~
userbinator
I feel like a lot of the redacted content is not technical, but could be
political too.

~~~
ianai
Anything unprofessional would offend someone.

------
tomschlick
Would love to have these in downloadable form. Anyone have a torrent or zip
file of this? I realize i can go document by document and download the PDF but
just wondering if anyone had yet...

~~~
medecau
Right side bar has an "Original Document (PDF)" link that initiates the
download of the file you're looking for.

